# subwoofer cable vs. normal RCA



## bobditts

Is there really a difference or is it just marketing?


----------



## DS-21

If it's labeled "audio," "subwoofer," "video," "component," "digital coax," etc., and it has RCA ends, it's the same stuff.


----------



## bobditts

so the way the wire inside is soldered is no different? what about the impedence rating of the wire?


----------



## Megalomaniac

Its more than likely marketing. There is always that 1 guy that walks into an electronic store asking for a subwoofer cable.


----------



## SQKid89

I've been using a car audio interconnect for years. I happened to have a left over 20' one that worked perfectly.


----------



## bobditts

Thanks for all the info guys! But can anyone positively verify that a "subwoofer" cable is the exact same build of a normal RCA?


----------



## ItalynStylion

I was using half an RCA for my LFE input for about a year till I got that RocketFish LFE input cable for like $10 last month. It's all the same. 

I didn't, however, know that component cables and RCA's were also the same.....damn


----------



## Megalomaniac

with video, the gauge _might_ be a little thicker.


----------



## DS-21

bobditts said:


> Thanks for all the info guys! But can anyone positively verify that a "subwoofer" cable is the exact same build of a normal RCA?


Dude, if you're really that worried about it, buy the damn "subwoofer" cable.

They're ****ing _wires._ Really, people need to have more interesting obsessions!


----------



## lunchmoney

I'll bet my left nut it's marketing ********... trying to make you think that you need some burly cable because it's for a sub... which would be absolute ******** since it's a pre-amp cable.


----------



## bobditts

Thanks guys. I just dont want to waste my money. That is why I want to be 100% certain.


----------



## iani420

DS-21 said:


> If it's labeled "audio," "subwoofer," "video," "component," "digital coax," etc., and it has RCA ends, it's the same stuff.


not completely true :the yellow plug (video) should be a 75 ohm cable (coax) with rca ends. which is the same as component (red,blu,green) and the same as your sub and dig. coax.the audio (red,white) is not usually a 75 ohm cable


----------



## ItalynStylion

iani420 said:


> not completely true :the yellow plug (video) should be a 75 ohm cable (coax) with rca ends. which is the same as component (red,blu,green) and the same as your sub and dig. coax.the audio (red,white) is not usually a 75 ohm cable


so can we get an impedance breakdown of all the different cables?

Yellow RCA(video)=
Red RCA (right)=
White RCA (Left)=

Red (component)=
Blue (component)=
Green (component)=

LFE=


----------



## chad

ItalynStylion said:


> so can we get an impedance breakdown of all the different cables?
> 
> Yellow RCA(video)= SHOULD be 75 ohms coaxial, many aren't
> Red RCA (right)= none required
> White RCA (Left)= None required
> 
> Red (component)= 75 ohms
> Blue (component)= 75 ohms
> Green (component)= 75 ohms
> 
> LFE= None



Above


----------



## Jopop

Plus digital coax is also 75ohm, antenna cable works fine (it's what i had laying around).

It'll work with just about anything though, but the standard is 75 ohm coax just like composite video.


----------

